# counselor at wfi, neath port talbot?



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Just had a failed second cycle and not sure I want to go through with my fet 
Don't know if I'll ever be emotionally ready for it

Have been told I can see the counselor and apparently they are really nice
But how does it work? Does anyone know?

Will it take place at the clinic? 
I'm don't think I feel ready to go back there 
But I do feel like I need to talk to someone

Also seems a bit unfair on hubby to do the hours drive 
I don't know what to do


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm due to see her next week and yes it's at the same place. Where are you based? There's a counsellor recommends by my clinic in Cardiff who is meant to be really good. I'm in swansea so going to Cardiff is a fair drive for me already but if you feel you need to see someone she would be good. I'm not sure on he cost as it was included with my treatment package but I think general costs are £40 an hour though some offer concessions based on your income.


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

I had my iui at NPT. I have seen the counsellor think her name was Linda. She is lovely. You go to her office that is by ward B. The other end of the hospital away from fertility clinic. She doesn't cost anything you see her through the NHS. Ring the fertility clinic and ask to see her. They should arrange for her to call you. 
Hope this helps lovely xxx


----------

